# Smoking with pellets



## nevada don (Nov 16, 2011)

While picking up some wood chips today I saw bags of pellets designed to be used in a specialized BBQ/smoker.  Can I use these pellets in conjunction with wood and or charcoal?  I would be sprinkling a handful at a time like I would smoking chips.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

They work OK in a MES, but they are not designed to put them right on the coals. They catch fire real easy and just burn up. Here is a little gadget designed for pellets. The owner of the company is a member here & a real stand up guy.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## samuel (Jan 23, 2012)

My Masterbuilt book calls to use 3 cups of pellets, the pan won't even hold that much. How much should I use?


----------



## duanes (Jan 23, 2012)




----------

